# MAC Adresse in Java ?



## mcbass (18. Januar 2005)

Hi

 Gibt es einen weg die MAC Adresse von System zu bekommen ?

 -mcbass


----------



## mcbass (18. Januar 2005)

Hat sich erledigt.

http://forum.java.sun.com/thread.jspa?threadID=245711&messageID=2342430

 oder kennt jemand einen direkteren weg ?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (18. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Die Klasse java.net.NetworkInterface enthält unter anderem ein paar native Methoden.
Schaut man dort in den source so findet man diese Stelle:


```
static {
	AccessController.doPrivileged(new LoadLibraryAction("net"));
	init();
    }
```

d.h. diese Klasse verwendet einen static Initialiser Block um eine Bibliothek zu laden (unter win32 sucht die Java Laufzeit u.A. im Verzeichnis %JAVA_SDK_HOME%\jre\bin nach der Datei net.dll [unter Unix-Derivaten würde nach einer net.so gesucht werden]).
Hab hier leider keinen dll viewer zur Verfügung, aber du könntest mal schauen, ob sun dort nicht doch vielleicht noch eine "magische" getNetworkInterfaceControllerDetails().... Methode eingebaut hat..

Wenn das der Fall wäre, könntest du ja ganz einfach hingehen diese Bibliothek selber laden und dann die entsprechende Methode aufrufen.

Gruß Tom


----------

